# GM should add this to the Diesel Cruze - Homelink



## gt4fore (May 26, 2014)

Added Homelink to my CTD over the weekend. Can't believe GM doesn't offer it as a default option. Yes I realize it's mounted backward - there was not enough room to mount the other way. I was tired of having the garage door opener clipped to the sunvisor.

-gt4fore


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Did you tap in existing wires from the dome? Fairly simple install?


----------



## gt4fore (May 26, 2014)

Yes, used existing dome wires. Had to use a Dremel to cut out space for the module to fit flush. The Homelink I used was originally intended for use in a sun visor.

gt4fore 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow excellent job.... Yes Chevrolet should have this as an included item....


----------



## Schmelz (Nov 24, 2013)

Excellent idea! This is one of my biggest negatives about my CTD no Homelink. More details?


----------



## gt4fore (May 26, 2014)

After:






Before:








Had to remove this from the car and cutaway some plastic to get the module to fit flush. Also had to grind away some plastic from the cover to allow the Homelink cover to fit. I tapped into the power on the dome light connector - the wires on each edge of the connector are power.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, I never even thought about it when I was buying the car. I just assumed I guess. I was so impressed with everything else, I forgot. After I got it home I was looking for it and honestly about $hit. A 2014 car, pretty much ever option on the planet, and I have to find a place to keep a remote. A remote in a car where the only place I can keep one is on my visor. How about I just keep the keys to my house lying on the seat?


----------



## gt4fore (May 26, 2014)

I was in the same boat - got home and was trying to figure out where the Homelink was. I figured since my Volt has one - and just about every other new car on the planet - that my Cruz would have one. Come on GM just charge me another $50 and add Homelink to the Cruze.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

There is no excuse. GM did it to cut cost in an area they should not have. Other aspects of the car make it something I can obviously live with because I have no choice. But seriously, keeping a remote in a car in this day and age...comical in it's stupidity.


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

How far apart did you need to take apart the headliner to get to the domelight power leads? I assume you just spliced in for power.

I just bought a dash cam and have been meaning to put a usb outlet at approximately the same location, but haven't pulled apart anything yet aside from the onstar cover.


----------



## gt4fore (May 26, 2014)

Never took the headliner apart. Just removed the overhead panel. I believe you can pop off the inside light cover, the remove the light assembly by carefully prying it off from the back.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice. I'd like to do this mod as well.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

There is already a thread for a few years back showing more on how to do this.... http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...stalled-homelink-module-overhead-console.html


----------

